# Blue crabs



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

So gentlemen....where can I buy some live blue crabs in the surfside beach area?


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

jhammon30 said:


> So gentlemen....where can I buy some live blue crabs in the surfside beach area?


if u are already in that area, might as well head into Murrells inlet and catch some urself.

on a good day, 2-3 hours will land 3-5 dozen crabs

use those hoop net type of traps baited with pinfish head
check them once every 3-5 minutes


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

not sure if the fish monger sells blue crabs or not, he is right in surfside. if not, call seven seas seafood market. they are in murrells inlet, right as you first get on to bus. 17, on the right. they usually have them.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Fish Monger sells them, but I don't know if he has any in stock. Give him a call.


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

I would also try Harrelson's. One of the three should be able to hook you up.


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986 (Jun 17, 2010)

Fish Monger has the best prices. They are 10 dollars a dozen and will usually sell out in about a half an hour. They open at 10 so get there early or you could try to go crabbing since there are plenty of spots down that way. He has good prices on local shrimp too!


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

*blue crabs*

my friend is a commercial crab guy, he supplies most of the local fish places on the south end, give him a call, his name is Bob, 843-457-3068, I talked to him a few weeks ago, I think its $40 a bushel...call him before you take a beat down from the south end fish stores, they're way over priced


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Village Recorder 
Where is your friend located ? We are up in North Myrtle Beach, would love some crab . Does he sell other fish also?


----------



## villagerecorder (Dec 31, 2005)

I think he lives in socastee, but Im not 100% sure, and no about selling fish, hes strickley a crab guy.. he started to sell bait this season...mud minnows and such


----------



## jhammon30 (May 3, 2010)

Well my car broke down the day morning I was going to get them. Had to spend the day putting my starter in my car and left too early to purchase any. There is always next time I guess. P.S. The locals were awesome...i will be glad to call south carolina home next may.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Yo Pete, I called bob and I'm getting a bushel tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up. Shoot me an email and you can whack blue crabs and drink ice beer on my dime tomorrow :>


----------

